# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας Sony] Επισκευή Πλακέτας σε Προβολέα SONY VW-40

## Pankos

Από ιδιώτη τεχνικό (με καλές συστάσεις) έχω αυξημένο κόστος για επισκευή κεντρικής πλακέτας στα 350 ευρώ. Απότι μου είπε είχε πολύ δουλειά να βρεθεί το πρόβλημα σε δύο ολοκληρωμένα. Η πλακέτα δεν είναι απλή και έχει 7 στρώσεις.
Η ερώτηση μου είναι να προχωρήσω σε επισκευή ή είναι επίφοβο από τη στιγμή που ήδη έγινε μία βλάβη μπορεί πολύ σύντομα (κανείς φυσικά δεν μπορεί να ξέρει με σιγουριά) να ξαναπαρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα. Το κόστος της αρχικής αγοράς του προβολέα ήταν 2800 ευρώ και αυτή τη στιγμή αντίστοιχο νέο μοντέλο απαιτεί από 1000 ευρώ και πάνω. 
Παρακαλώ τη γνώμη σας σαν ποιο έμπειροι ή αν κάποιος είχε παρόμοια εμπειρία.

----------

